# No Hard Drive Detected



## dean1985 (May 8, 2011)

A couple of days ago I turned on my computer (Dell Inspiron 1545) and it said 'no hard drive detected'. Now it's saying 'no bootable devices'. I searched online and I've tried a few of the solutions but none have worked. I'm using Windows XP, in case that's relevant. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

im going to take a wild guess and say possibly your harddrive has died.i also have a dell inspiron 1545 running windows xp.the only other time ive seen that message is when ive removed a harddrive to put in another computer and its not been connected all the way or come loose somehow or worse yet ive put it in backwards or upside down.hope this helps u.


----------



## devicalen (May 9, 2011)

I think you should take helps from experts to detected hard drive. I have seen many software to detect hard drive files which may helps to formatted data recovery.


----------



## dean1985 (May 8, 2011)

Surely there must be something I can do, with all this modern technology around, or someone I can go too. There must be people who specialise in hard drives/data recovery...


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you checked to see if the drive shows up in BIOS? If the drive is there but it's just not bootable then data recovery is not difficult. A totally dead drive requires very expensive data recovery.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Follow the above advise; see if the drive is detected in the bios. If it is detected, you can do a few things to recover data.
1 Pull the drive and connect it to a working system using a usb enclosure.
2 Boot the system with a linux live cd and copy whatever you want to a flash drive.

If the drive is not detected, it has failed. All parts fail at some point. 

This is just another reason WHY we stress backups so much. Data you do not backup is data you do not care about.


----------



## dean1985 (May 8, 2011)

I feel like such an idiot because I always back up, it was because I bought a laptop with a bigger hard drive than my external drive. I kept meaning to buy a new external, I thought I'd be okay as the laptop was only 8 months old. Famous last words I suppose... Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------

